# Top 10 Reasons for Studying the MAs



## cali_tkdbruin (May 2, 2003)

Top Ten Reasons for Studying the Martial Arts

10) Broken masonry makes great drainage for potted plants.

 9) Get beaten up by people half your size and twice your age.

 8) Never run out of kindling wood again.

 7) No need to wonder what belt to wear.

 6) Get to be on first name basis with the Emergency Room staff.

 5) These uniforms make nice pajamas.

 4) Never need to wonder why it's hard to get up in the morning.

 3) Get to appreciate the finer points of Chuck Norris' acting.

 2) Learn to count to 10 in 3 different Asian languages.

And the top reason for studying martial arts:

 1) (Tie) Get to star in Ginsu commercials. /
    Three words:  free nose job.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

funny,,,, but 



> 3) Get to appreciate the finer points of Chuck Norris' acting.



where the hell did you get this, chuck is a great actor and doesnt need his MA abilities, another terrific actor is dolph lundgren.....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *funny,,,, but
> 
> 
> ...



And *Jet Li* too...


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

jet li is a great MA actor and director,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 3, 2003)

Oh, S___! My bad, I forgot  to include Jackie Chan too.  

See, I can flood the board with meaningless messages too...   :rofl:


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

but i think we are forgetting one man the best of them all a 

living legend........................


Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *but i think we are forgetting one man the best of them all a
> 
> living legend........................
> ...



Of course he is did anybody catch his made for T.V movie Derailed?????? If not please check your local video store.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 15, 2003)

Look at y'all teasing Mister MoroMoro even when hes suspended! Wonder when he gets off his little suspension!  

Btw, pretty good Cali


----------



## Jill666 (May 15, 2003)

Huh, missed that action, I guess.

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (May 16, 2003)

Doesn't Don Wilson get even an honorable mention?


----------



## Eraser (May 31, 2003)

AHEM...

you forgot one.. my favorite... STEVEN SEAGAL


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 1, 2003)

Don't include Russell Wong in this mess! *Black Sash* has been cancelled...


----------



## moromoro (Jun 1, 2003)

cali_tkdbruin


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *cali_tkdbruin *



............


----------



## Kirk (Jun 1, 2003)

I suppose none of you have heard of David Carradine?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 1, 2003)

Jeff Speakman?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I suppose none of you have heard of David Carradine? *



:shrug: :shrug:   

That is a double for that comment!


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I suppose none of you have heard of David Carradine? *


I refuse to acknowledge his existence.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2003)

> I suppose none of you have heard of David Carradine?



"I am............................................................................................
..................................................................Caine."

Classic.

Peace--


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *cali_tkdbruin *



Yeeeeesssss??? YOU'RE BACK!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!...  

I thought you were history???


----------



## moromoro (Jun 6, 2003)

QUOTE]YOU'RE BACK[/QUOTE] 


> I thought you were history



ok tkd man. no man we are peparing a full contact eskrima tournament in cebu city, no protection.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *ok tkd man. no man we are peparing a full contact eskrima tournament in cebu city, no protection. *



No protection huh? Is it sorta like *Enter the Dragon*, you know, the Bruce Lee tourney in the movie with all the blood, guts, broken bones and death???  

Well, if it's full contact  at least wear a cup. You don't want to end up being a gelding...   :rofl: 


:ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well, if it's full contact  at least wear a cup.  *



Now that's good advice.  If anything at the least protect the boys.


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now that's good advice.  If anything at the least protect the boys. *


Maybe protecting the gene pool is a better option


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> no man we are peparing a full contact eskrima tournament in cebu city, no protection.



No protection?  what will the surgeon general say?


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *No protection?  what will the surgeon general say?
> 
> *


They'll start that whole "Give Condoms out in the Public School System" thing again.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 13, 2003)

> Well, if it's full contact at least wear a cup. You don't want to end up being a gelding...


 :rofl: 

no the details have not been finalised as of yet and it make take several months to do so.


----------

